# Made to measure riding boots?



## *Jasmin* (19 November 2012)

Hello everyone!

I´m thinking of buying made to measure boots especially Tucci, de Niro or Sergio Grasso and before I spend a lot of money I wanted to ask, if anyone can tell me something about the quality, leather, durability...?

I want to wear them everyday (not in winter) and for shows.

I would be glad for any advice!

Greetings from Austria


----------



## imr (19 November 2012)

The key thing with MTM is the measuring. Or there is no point. I had a pair of Sarms and previously a pair of Konigs and frankly neither of them were measured properly by the saddleries in question - the Konigs were always a little too tight (inch's) and the Sarms just wrong, and gave the flowerpot effect at the top (derby House). Same for my sister's cavallos (from some place in sweden). I currently have a new pair of MTM Konig Grandgesters which cost a fortune BUT they are perfect pretty much. I got them from Jo Viehoff, he knows what he is doing and measured and adjusted them and tbh I would not get MTMs from anyone else now. He is dutch but travels around a fair bit. 

Sorry, I don't have any experience of the boots you have specifically mentioned so can't help on that.


----------



## ihatework (19 November 2012)

I have a lovely pair of tucci M2M but wouldnt wear them everyday, they are butter soft, would be ruined quickly!!!


----------



## TarrSteps (19 November 2012)

Those are all quite soft boots. It's not really an issue of quality, it's a trade off for comfort and fashion. If you don't expose them to wet, abrasion etc and care for them scrupulously they will last longer but if you're going to do anything else in them - I mean like get a horse in from the paddock - that stilwill cut into their lifespan.

I have to say, my personal experience of mtm boots, saddles etc has been uneven and unsatisfactory. I'm a funny shape so can't usually buy off the rack but have had much more success with semi-custom, as it limits the need for super precise measurements, means to some extent you can try before you buy, and there is more market for used. Plus, if I don't pay top whack I can accept less than perfect. Fixing an unsuccessful mtm product is often a nightmare.


----------



## peewit (19 November 2012)

Donadeos from Joshua Jones. Wow. Soft and comfortable from the word go...


----------



## amage (19 November 2012)

I find my Parlanti's fairly hardy. They also offer a fab service whereby you can send them back and for around 100-150 they will do any refurb work that needs done. I have mine for 6 years and they are just gone back for their first refurb. I wear them alot, shows, clinics, some everyday schooling (this depends on where I ride...the salt air of the sea is very hard on leather!!) and love them. I really really look after them though


----------



## *Jasmin* (19 November 2012)

First thanks for your comments!
In the german forums there are no people who can help me!

I would like them to wear everyday. I mean I won`t jump around in a mud field, but they had to stand the "nomal" stable duties and riding everyday.

I had Cavallos, but they were so stiff and they didn`t fit me perfect, so I sold them.

I have quite small feet (size 4), small ankles, but my calf is a little bit bigger, so there are no boots that really fit and all look strange. There all to wide at the ankle and at the knee pit (almost a few centimeters).

@imr: how much where the Königs MTM?

@amage: do they also MTM and how much are they?

It is so hard to find a shop in Austria, where they have MTM boots, so I'm limited with the brands


----------



## amage (19 November 2012)

Yes they are MTM and are around 600 or there abouts. Google Parlanti and you will find details of your nearest agent. They have a variety of styles, cuts, leather and finishes


----------



## imr (19 November 2012)

Hi jasmin
Do you want them for dressage or sj? A bit stiff better for dressage but I do not like rock solid boots either so I asked for them to be firm but not like rock! I wore them a few times at home and rode in them for a week then they wereok. They were about 850 pounds, price depends a bit on extras,so a lot but so far worth it. Jo has a website and its worth asking if he is coming to Austria any time.


----------



## *Jasmin* (20 November 2012)

I want them for eventing and jumping - don`t like the dressage thing very much 

I wrote Parlanti and Jo so I hope I will get something positive back


----------



## *Jasmin* (26 November 2012)

So I finally ended up at Parlanti´s, but I want to go and see some König`s too this week. 

The guy from Tucci told me, that there is a version of more solid boots, but they don´t look very nice.

Can someone recommend a Parlanti modell for eventing and everyday riding with front laces?

Thanks


----------



## ellie_e (26 November 2012)

I wear my De Niro Caprice boots around the yard and for competitions, there fab and fit perfectly


----------



## ajn1610 (26 November 2012)

peewit said:



			Donadeos from Joshua Jones. Wow. Soft and comfortable from the word go...
		
Click to expand...

I had a pair of Tucci from them. Excellent product and they fit like a glove but would agree with other poster though too fine for every day wear I keep mine for competition. (Not that I get to many these days!)


----------



## TheoryX1 (26 November 2012)

Why dont you try something like Davies Riding Boots.  If you google them, they are easy to find, I believe they are in South Wales.  I bought mine at Badminton several years ago and got measured there.  THey are just simple classic riding boots with garter straps and cost me around about £600, but they will see me out, always clean up well, and to be fair I hardly wear them now, but I wont be selling them.  They are also extremely comfortable, after they were broken in of course.  The leather is a fantastic quality, but they are not a 'soft' leather boot, more like a traditional riding boot.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (26 November 2012)

Battens In Ravensthorp Proper M2M Leather Riding Boots


----------



## *Jasmin* (26 November 2012)

The problem is that I live in Austria and there are not so many shops/ dealers where I could try/buy so many different boots. 
I´m going to contact de Niro, if there is anyone in my area? I heard a lot of them, but I´m not sure, if I can get them here? 
Just the guy with the Tucci´s and the shop with the König´s is in my area and thy guy from Parlanti agreed to meet me around Italy... So I´m happy I have a little choice...


----------

